# women's crash pants



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

Im helping a female friend looking for crash pants.

I personally recommended her the demon hard tail crash pants but those only come in smallest size SMALL (26-28). Anyone know if they come in XSmall coz i cant seem to find any XS anywhere.

Shes a skinny asian girl who wears size 6 pants so im wondering if there are other alternative crash pants with hard plate protection at the tail bone...and also comes in small sizes.

any input is appreciated...especially from female rider who have experience with crash pants.
________
Vaporite


----------

